# Supporting 'the twins'



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Ladies,
When you all are out riding, do you have a certain bra that works best for you? Or does your day-to-day style provide enough support? What sort of riding do you do?
Thanks!


----------



## loveaz (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm in Phoenix, and our riding is very rocky and bumpy - also I'm a B to C cup. I ride a Scott Scale 29er hardtail. I find that the only thing that dictates my bra is the temperature - summer time I go with my cheap Target cottons that are nice and airy. Winter I switch over to more material. Actually this past summer I thought of going without a few time (don't judge me, you would too in 100+ temps, lol) but I opted for a built-in bra/tank top, the built-in is very sheer so it's nice and airy.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

My day-to-day bra is meant to make me look good in my work clothes but certainly doesn't prevent the girls from swaying 

For biking, I like my C sized girls strapped down and motionless for any type of terrain that I ride on (I live in Vancouver area; my riding can be anything from bike commuting to North Shore freeriding to bike park to technical AM to 4+ hour XC). I love the Champion bras (which my husband bought my first one years ago): http://www.championusa.com/Champion...egory-Champion/Women_SportsBras-Champion.aspx

I recently bought a Wonderbra Coolmax. I've used it for biking, running and volleyball and so far the girls like it; it's comfortable and the wicking action of the material is nice.
http://www.sears.ca/product/wonderb...c-and-foam-back-sport-bra/618-000062224-W5126

Just like a bike seat, I think everyone has a preference for what bra works best for them. The most important aspects is that it fits you properly and does its job of reducing bob.


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the input.
For now my day-to-day bras are doing all right since I've not had the chance to get off pavement yet =(

Boobs and butts are personal things indeed! I think I may need to have someone check out my seat and see if that needs adjusting. Feels like that is hitting me wrong.


----------



## wilsonal (Feb 19, 2011)

I find that I do not like any motion at all when doing any physical activity; however, like most "c" sized women, I find that it's difficult to achieve this. My solution: wear more than one bra. I have a few nicer, more supportive bras that I'll wear as a first layer and then some not-so-nice, less supportive ones that I'll throw on top. It works brilliantly. My husband always thinks I'm nuts when he sees me decked out this way, but it's the only solution I've ever found (despite spending a small fortune on bras that promise to be fully supportive).


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

My Champions are my favorites for > c-size. They aren't as stretchy as others, so are harder to get on, but they support pretty well and don't make my shoulder muscles ache.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Must....Resist... Posting...

Obvious...

funny...

comment...

aww, screw it


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Must....Resist... Posting...
> 
> Obvious...
> 
> ...


ok--highdell--i think that's pretty funny!


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Here ya go, highdell 









Yer welcome!
lol


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh and seeing how it's spelled on that one poster, these could work too


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

MTBkitty said:


> Oh and seeing how it's spelled on that one poster, these could work too


and these two photos are funnier yet!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

CW-X makes the only D-size bra that I can say is both very comfortable and the most supportive one I own.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

MTBkitty said:


> Here ya go, highdell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yess!!!
D/L'ing this to my secret stash!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

MTBkitty said:


> Oh and seeing how it's spelled on that one poster, these could work too


meh, those are just graphics of pitchers 
not graphic pictures 

(FWIW - "pichers" isn't _any_ word AFIK)


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyways, carry on with your (admittedly) serious discussion.

But keep me informed if pictures do arrive - or Pitchers!
-you have my # - it's under your windshield wiper


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

LOL I think i like you, highdelll 

In a purely platonic shredding down trails sort of way, of course.

And there _are _"picher"s out there, just not what any of us was expecting...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

MTBkitty said:


> LOL I think i like you, highdelll
> 
> In a purely platonic shredding down trails sort of way, of course.
> 
> And there _are _"picher"s out there, just not what any of us was expecting...


you know what they say...
"shredding leads to bedding!"  (I just made that up)
haha! Picher, Oklahoma huh?

OK, then it stands..This thread is worthless without people from Picher, OK*! :thumbsup:
*that's the abbreviation for Oklahoma...OK?

Sorry to Hijack this thread so much - seriously


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

2 of my top 3 bras for mountain biking are Moving Comfort brand, & the 3rd is Sugoi. One of the Moving Comforts I had to exchange for a L, so if you're in-between sizes, you might want to go up one. I like 'em pretty snug, almost too snug when first put on, but I never notice it after that. I trust the standard racer back styles, with fairly full coverage (under arms, neckline, etc) -no wimpy spaghetti straps.


----------



## loveaz (Oct 15, 2009)

Okay, I'll share my BESTEST kept secret. There is a Under Armour Reversible sports bra (why it's reversible I don't know). If the picture loads, I wear it with the "slants" to the outside.......then I stuff my gels in them, or my leftover gel packet afterwards. It works SO well - no fumbling in a zipped pocket, no reaching behind my back - just right up, or down, the shirt and their tucked in there perfectly. You could store anything in there! And it's a very supportive bra (kind of like the double bra mentioned above). :thumbsup:


----------



## aryman (Oct 11, 2009)

my wife loves her ta ta tamer by lululemon


----------



## Atty (Apr 15, 2004)

I am a larger cup size and I love the bras at title9. They provide great support!


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

HATE Champions. I have three and every single one chafes under my arms. Not sure why, there's no seam there. I wear them inside out and that's a little better.

Might check out the UA ones, that looks nice!


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

loveaz said:


> Okay, I'll share my BESTEST kept secret. There is a Under Armour Reversible sports bra (why it's reversible I don't know). If the picture loads, I wear it with the "slants" to the outside.......then I stuff my gels in them, or my leftover gel packet afterwards. It works SO well - no fumbling in a zipped pocket, no reaching behind my back - just right up, or down, the shirt and their tucked in there perfectly. You could store anything in there! And it's a very supportive bra (kind of like the double bra mentioned above). :thumbsup:


hmmm--I think I'll try this. it's one of the sweatiest places on me, but a gel packet shouldn't be a problem. thanks for the tip!


----------



## dr.endo (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm a D cup & the best bra I've come across for me is the VSX by Victoria's Secret of all places. It has great compression & underwire so the girls stay in place, yet I still look like a girl.... No UNIBOOB!!!!!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

dr.endo said:


> I'm a D cup & the best bra I've come across for me is the VSX by Victoria's Secret of all places. It has great compression & underwire so the girls stay in place, yet I still look like a girl.... No UNIBOOB!!!!!


Alright, seriously ladies...this thread needs to get on point - how is anyone to judge if these braziers keep you looking girlie - words / testimonies can only go so far - :madman:

(I mean this for the utmost practical research)


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

I almost went off on a rant, then I saw it was _you_, highdelll 

FYI: the proof is in the dressing room 

Thanks for all these suggestions.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

MTBkitty said:


> ...
> FYI: the proof is in the dressing room
> ...


but how do we really know? :idea:

you know - peer scrutiny...It's how artists get good opinion on their work :thumbsup:

This is for science for God sakes! : patriot emoticon:


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

*Revealing bra image just for Highdell*


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

nice - I was hoping for some 'side-fender' tho


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

LOL anna


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

loveaz said:


> Okay, I'll share my BESTEST kept secret. There is a Under Armour Reversible sports bra (why it's reversible I don't know). If the picture loads, I wear it with the "slants" to the outside.......then I stuff my gels in them, or my leftover gel packet afterwards. It works SO well - no fumbling in a zipped pocket, no reaching behind my back - just right up, or down, the shirt and their tucked in there perfectly. You could store anything in there! And it's a very supportive bra (kind of like the double bra mentioned above). :thumbsup:


This looks hopeful, and it doesn't look like it would cause the dreaded uniboob.....


----------



## ikkin (Jul 17, 2008)

every awesome sports bra you could ever imagine:

http://www.shopbounce.com/category/bras/sports-bra.do?nType=1

some of these bras seriously changed my athletic life forever. if you're bigger like me, the "four barbell" bras are awesome!


----------



## Atty (Apr 15, 2004)

ikkin said:


> every awesome sports bra you could ever imagine:
> 
> http://www.shopbounce.com/category/bras/sports-bra.do?nType=1
> 
> some of these bras seriously changed my athletic life forever. if you're bigger like me, the "four barbell" bras are awesome!


Many of those are the same ones sold at title9. The prices looked to be about the same, but it would be worth a better look before purchasing.

Count me in as another who doesn't get along with Champion bras.


----------

